# phone application problem, upload via SSH



## Shyne (Sep 1, 2008)

Hi all,
i'm new in iPhone development 

i download a simple code "HelloWord" from apple iphone developer center.

I found HelloWord.app in build folder and add this app to iphone via SSH in application directory.
Then restart iphone and click on icon to launch this simple application.

Application start and then when show Default.png application crash and exit.

What is the problem 
Why application exit with no error.

The code is from the main developer apple site 

Pleace helppp..
my english is so bad, sorry


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Sep 1, 2008)

Although I am not yet an iPhone developer, doesn't the iPhone developer NDA prevent developers from talking about iPhone application code with each other?


----------



## Shyne (Sep 1, 2008)

Ok,
I want to create iPhone project with xCode. Build this project and then put project application file to iPhone via SSH.

All is OK, bu when start application on iPhone it crash, and exit from application


----------



## Shyne (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi,
this is what i did.

1. Download simple project ( like "Hello Word" ) from apple dev center.
2. Open in xCode and "Build" project.
3. Open cyberduck and connect to iPhone.
4. on iPhone go to "/Applications" folder
5. Copy "Hello Word.app" from build folder on Mac to Application folder in iPhone.
6. All is OK. Reboot iPhone and in home screen helloWord app is now avaiable.
7. But when start this app, program load and after 1-2 secundes exit. WHY ?


----------

